# Upper drive belt -MTD mower



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Am trying to replace the upper drive belt on the MTD lawntractor. Does anyone have any opinions or comments on the easiest way to do this. Also replacing the pivot bar on it, there again any comments on either of these subjects????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I could not even begin to imagine how many different MTD models have been manufactured over the decades that MTD has been making lawn equipment.

The only way we can offer any advice about how to approach this, would be with a model number off your mower.

Let us know which MTD you have and perhaps we can help.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Drive belt*

Sorry, I knew I was suppose to give model number, but I forgot, so here it is:13AM762F065. Once again, I', sorry!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Alright, now that we have the model number..... I need a little clarification with the question. 

When you say the *upper* drive belt, are you referring to the upper belt coming off the *engine*, or the upper belt going to the _*transmission*_?


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

*upper belt*

Going to the transmission , under the right wheel well!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That belt is relatively easy to replace. You need to disconnect the battery and remove it and lift out any battery holder. 

With the battery and holder out of the way, you can easily access the belt and remove it from the pulley's. 

On some models the clearance between the frame and transmission input pulley is too tight for the belt to slip off. On these, remove the (4) mounting bolts attaching the transmission to the frame and shift the frame a little to remove the belt.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it replaced last evening, Thanks for your help!!!!


----------

